# Got a job today



## Charley Davidson (Jan 8, 2013)

Went for an interview stayed for work. Got there about 10am for an interview and just left at 7:30pm.  It's a fabrication job doing mostly structural steel work. Mostly all new equipment and only 5 employees at this time in a 50,000 sq ft building. $15 per hour. Better than the other job I was trying to get.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent!  Glad it worked-out and hope all goes well...


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 8, 2013)

That's great news Charlie!!!!!  I hope it's as good as it sounds.

Steve


----------



## dickr (Jan 8, 2013)

Super duper Charley
Small companies always seem to be more comfortable. I think you get more chances to expand and learn new stuff. Maybe they'll just grow from there and you'll get to be a part of it. Go for it and congratulations.
dickr


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats Charlie! It is always fun to start a new job!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 8, 2013)

Way to go CD,
 15 per and you get to play with there stuff,not bad.  :man:
               ****G****


----------



## strantor (Jan 9, 2013)

Pardon my potential lack of tact (I've had a few), but is 15/hr normal for a fabrication position in your neck of the woods? I've never held a position as a fabricator, but I've worked with them (as an electrical tech), and my impression was that they made ~20+/hr. This was in Houston, TX.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like your year is off to a good start. In this part of the country good jobs are VERY hard to come by.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats great Charley glad it work out for you, I hope things go well for you.

Paul


----------



## medicmike (Jan 9, 2013)

It is great to hear of someone getting a decent job these days 

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## joe_m (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats. Hope you end up with a decent boss and coworkers and can enjoy going to work every day.


----------



## Philco (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations  Charley, way to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 10, 2013)

Good for you Charlie. You deserve it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 10, 2013)

great news charlie, i hope it works out well for you
steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 10, 2013)

strantor said:


> Pardon my potential lack of tact (I've had a few), but is 15/hr normal for a fabrication position in your neck of the woods? I've never held a position as a fabricator, but I've worked with them (as an electrical tech), and my impression was that they made ~20+/hr. This was in Houston, TX.



For this area it is decent pay, this is a "Right to work" state & people take advantage of that. This guy is from Texas and has had some large companies. His add was for $15-$20 per hour. I told him I would take the $15 as I wanted/needed the job and I'm not real good at structural blue prints, they are very different from regular construction prints or the shop drawings I am familiar with. I will study them on my own time and get very fluent at reading them and knowing the symbols, Sharpen my welding skills and learn some tricks of the trade. I'm happy to be making that much here, Most welding/fab jobs including some machinist job adds in this area want a certified welder/machinist for $9-$13 an hour. I usually just look past them.


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats and good for you. In this economy good jobs are not plentiful. Here's hoping the job goes well and that you will enjoy going to work each day. Can't beat that.


----------



## Vince_O (Jan 11, 2013)

Good for you!


----------



## BRIAN (Jan 13, 2013)

Good news Charliy) Never had to do that, I shudder at the thought.I hope its a keeper.

best regards Brian.


----------



## macrnr (Jan 13, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> For this area it is decent pay, this is a "Right to work" state & people take advantage of that. This guy is from Texas and has had some large companies. His add was for $15-$20 per hour. I told him I would take the $15 as I wanted/needed the job and I'm not real good at structural blue prints, they are very different from regular construction prints or the shop drawings I am familiar with. I will study them on my own time and get very fluent at reading them and knowing the symbols, Sharpen my welding skills and learn some tricks of the trade. I'm happy to be making that much here, Most welding/fab jobs including some machinist job adds in this area want a certified welder/machinist for $9-$13 an hour. I usually just look past them.



Structural drawings are quite simple once you know the welding symbols. It all boils down to common sense, and understanding what the concept is. Every detailer has their own quirks, but once you get past that, it is a snap. You will do fine.
Good Luck.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 19, 2013)

Working a bit of overtime so haven't had a chance to catch up on the board,worked 8 today (Sat.) and working 4 tomorrow. Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## dickr (Jan 19, 2013)

Hoy Moly Charlie that makes it fun to go to work. You must agree with them workin overtime. You won't have time to count your money You also sound like a guy they can use, makin yourself needed ! ! !  I should had more guys like you.
dickr


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations Charlie!! I love to hear about Americans going back to work.

I "buy American" whenever I can afford to, so we can all stay employed.

Great way to start off the New Year!


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on the new job, hope you are able to enjoy doing it and earning some $$ at the same time.


----------

